# Stepping up from Bialletti Venus Coffeepot to Gaggia Classic !!



## Trev S-J (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi ,

Just thought I would introduce myself after getting well and truly hooked on decent espresso coffee after a recent trip to New Zealand. Our friends over there have a smart semi auto machine which I do not remember the name of but surpassed the Venus Pot I have used for the last couple of years. Plus the fact that every where you go down under you can get a very good cup of the brown stuff without ever having to utter the C***a or S******ks words ( blasphemy to the Kiwis !! ).

Suffice to say ,when we returned I was immediately onto the internet for information and eventually settled onto a Gaggia Classic ( enquired after the older R18161/40 model with the three way solenoid ) lt is brand new after requesting the supplier to source one for me if possible , which he succeeded in doing. Unfortunately at the cost of no normal filter baskets ,just the the two perfect crema ones but without the pressure valve for the porta filter head !. I am now awaiting a 1 and 2 shot basket before I can even try my Classic out !!! Very frustrating.

So there we have it ,a new shiny Classic , freshly washed and all the ancillaries bar the filters just waiting to be put into action !!! .

I will have to probably put up with the grinder I have at the moment (Bodum Bistro ) as my eldest son gave it me for Xmas last year !! I will wait and see how it performs before getting into a sensitive situation !.

Only going to ask one Question on the forum though ,can some one recommend a decent coffee bean roaster ( internet or mailing ) that I can avail myself of , other than looking to Lavazza or Illy as they are my usual ports of call .

Looking forward to lots more dialogue with enthusiastic members ,

Regards ,

Trev S-J


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Trev. As for on-line roasters, check out the roasters who advertise on the forum - good place to start.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome Trev, I have a classic and have been using Rave, quite cheap and decent beans, especially starting out you tend to waste quite a lot of beans. Italian job is what I have just now and they are quite easy to use.


----------

